# Computer crashed!!!



## Kenzington (Aug 9, 2001)

Hey guys,
Today my computer crashed while surfing the internet, the Windows registry started to fail, and shortly after the computer wouldn't even boot to windows. I tried booting in safe mode and that didn't work, the step by step boot showed that all the start up files load correctly and the computer would crash as soon as the computer tried to load WIN. After a lengthy windows reinstall the computer will start to Windows and will run some basic programs i.e. calulator solitare.... etc, but most other programs bring up the blue screen of death telling me that " A fatal exepetion has occured at 0028;c0014001vxd vmm(01)+ 00101b9 the current application will be terminated " and then the computer freezes up and needs to be restarted. I have reloaded all the drivers for the computer and there are no visible hardware conflictions that I can find.


My computer specs: AMD Duron running at 850Mhz, 64Mb RAM, Maxtor 20Gb hard drive, Matrox G200 8mb video card.

Any help would be appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

Go back to a good copy of the registry .

Toggle F8 ( when , verifying DMA pool message comes on ) or Press 
Ctrl during bootup , depends on your computor .

Select , Command prompt only .

After the C prompt , type , scanreg /restore

Follow the prompts and select a registry dated prior to the problems .

This article describes how to restore a backup copy of the Windows 98 
or Windows Millennium Edition (Me) registry
scanreg /restore
http://support.microsoft.com/suppor... restore&rnk=3&src=DHCS_MSPSS_gn_SRCH&SPR=W98

Start the System Restore Tool from a Command Prompt in Windows XP (Q304449)
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q304449

Restore Operation Failed (Q220878)
The information in this article applies to:
Microsoft Windows 98 
Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q220878

--------------------------------------------

To improve on the 5 days MS have on registry backups , use the Cabrest system below & get 14 days .
http://www.pcnineoneone.com/howto/regback1.html

For those that find the above site confusing , here is what to do .

Alter MaxBackupCopies from 5 to 14 as per instructions at above site .

Download the zipped copy of the Batch file from ,
http://www.pcnineoneone.com/downloads/cabrest.zip

Unzip , copy & paste cabrest onto the top of C: in Windows Explorer .

Delete zip file , or save it on floppy , if you want it for others or the 
future .

Print the instructions below & stick on your comp in front of you , so 
when you have to go back to a good copy of the registry , you don't 
need to search for them .

------------------------------------

Toggle F8 ( when , verifying DMA pool message comes on ) or Press Ctrl 
during bootup , depends on your computor .

Select , Command prompt only .

Type in cabrest & press Enter , keep answering y & you will see a 
table , which will allow you to select which CAB file to restore from .
So , for example , to restore from rb009 cab , you look at the table & 
see 09 corresponds to the letter j . You type j & Not the number . 
Follow instructions .

Type win & press Enter to exit .

If after following the instructions to Restore , things arn't
working , go to an earlier date & try again .


----------

